# Need a WTT buddy January 2014



## junemomma09

I would love to have a WTT buddy for January 2014!! Preferably someone in the US as I'd like to have a texting buddy, it's easier to stay in contact that way as I'm not always able to get on here. 

I'm 28, turning 29 in August and married with 2 children. Anyone interested just let me know 

Oh and I have unlimited texting and text ALL the time literally.....haha


----------



## junemomma09

Bump


----------



## babybaker2011

Hey,

I will be TTC #2 around that time as well.:flower: I will be 29 in October:wacko:


----------



## junemomma09

Hey babybaker!! So nice that there's another mommy around my age ttc the same time!! We will be ttc#3! I'm hoping for twins but we shall see, what about you?


----------



## babybaker2011

Twins, huh?? Oh my...that sounds like a lot of work.:haha: I'd kinda like another girl, but if it's a boy, that would be okay with me. Just as long as it's healthy baby :). This would probably be our last one...but we'll see. Would you guys want more after this?


----------



## junemomma09

Well I want two more, DH wants one more but is open to the possibility of a fourth. So we shall see. I guess that's why I want twins haha I get my four kids and there's nothing he can do about it! Lol
What are you and your OH trying to get done while WTT?


----------



## babybaker2011

junemomma09 said:


> Well I want two more, DH wants one more but is open to the possibility of a fourth. So we shall see.* I guess that's why I want twins haha I get my four kids and there's nothing he can do about it!* Lol
> What are you and your OH trying to get done while WTT?

:haha: Very true!

I definitely want to be in a slightly bigger house (we currently have a 3 bedroom). We really want a basement and there was a house that we found and loved, but it meant that we would have to aggressively sell our house and we would lose money in the process, so we're just going to wait for a bit. Not too much longer I hope. 

Any plans for you guys before you start? What part of Florida do you guys live? What are the ages of your children?

ETA: LOL, just saw the ages of your kids on your signature...long day!


----------



## junemomma09

Lol it's ok. I've actually not updated it. My DD is 9 and DS is 3. Our main goals are me:graduate in April, and start working, DH: graduate next December and have a job offer, preferably start working, plus we'd ideally like to have a house. Those are the main things. Of course we'd save along the way too. 
We live in Jacksonville. I'm originally from Daytona beach. Born and raised. Kind of boring. Where in Indiana are you from?


----------



## babybaker2011

Wow, not too long to go for you. Nursing is a great field to be in. I originally wanted to be a pediatrician, then a pediatric nurse, and I finally realized when taking physio that I couldn't do it.:haha: I wasn't cut out to be in the medical field. So, I went back to my first career choice from childhood - a teacher. This will be my 7th year teaching middle school and I love it. :) 

I actually went to Daytona for the first time last year - it was fun, the water was really cold though. I live in Indianapolis, it's not too exciting here either...

Have you told any friends or family that you guys were wanting to try January '14?


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies!! I am also planning to start TTC #2 around this time as well (hopefully a little sooner if I can get my husband on board). I'm 28 also, I'll be 29 in January. So crazy we are all the same age and will be TTC again around the same time!! I hope you don't mind me joining you guys?

A little more about me... I'm from Mississippi. Been married for 3 years. Have the most awesome husband. And my little man Jack is 5 months old and I fall in love with him more each day!! I am a registered nurse in CCU specializing in hearts (junemamma I see where you are in nursing school, so feel free to ask me any questions about it!). I def know how stressful it can be and I commend you for being a momma of 2 and sticking with it!! We TTC for 6 months for our first (which is why I'd ideally like to start trying in oct/nov of next year), but we shall see. I had the Mirena IUD placed when I was 12 weeks pp and kinda want to get some of my $ worth out of it too! Haha!! 

I look forward to getting to know you ladies more too if you don't mind me joining? Oh, and I am a text-a-holic as well. :)


----------



## babybaker2011

LadyL said:


> Hey ladies!! I am also planning to start TTC #2 around this time as well (hopefully a little sooner if I can get my husband on board). I'm 28 also, I'll be 29 in January. So crazy we are all the same age and will be TTC again around the same time!! I hope you don't mind me joining you guys?
> 
> A little more about me... I'm from Mississippi. Been married for 3 years. Have the most awesome husband. And my little man Jack is 5 months old and I fall in love with him more each day!! I am a registered nurse in CCU specializing in hearts (junemamma I see where you are in nursing school, so feel free to ask me any questions about it!). I def know how stressful it can be and I commend you for being a momma of 2 and sticking with it!! We TTC for 6 months for our first (which is why I'd ideally like to start trying in oct/nov of next year), but we shall see. I had the Mirena IUD placed when I was 12 weeks pp and kinda want to get some of my $ worth out of it too! Haha!!
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you ladies more too if you don't mind me joining? Oh, and I am a text-a-holic as well. :)


Hey LadyL, 

so awesome that you'll be joining us - the more, the merrier!:flower:
That _is_ funny that we're all the same age and TTC around the same time. 
How is mommyhood going for you - isn't it great? Jack is a cute! I'd like to start TTC earlier than January too, I have a strange feeling that it will take us a little longer than the first time, but we'll see...

How's the weather in Mississippi? I've actually never been there, maybe one day. :)


----------



## LadyL

Thanks babybaker!! I love being a mommy!! It's the best!! I think jack is a cutie too! :). I'll try to post a few more recent pics of him next time I get on my computer. 
I live in central Mississippi waaaay out in the country. Big yard, cows, the whole southern shebang!! (even though I don't do anything with the cows! They scare me!!). It is so hot and humid here, I swear if you go outside for too long, you'll melt!! You're from Indianapolis? I've never been there. The furthest north I've ever been is Virginia! Lame, I know!! Maybe one day I can venture out more. The cold scares me though! Ha! 
What's your little girl's name? I'm sure she is just precious!! I hope I have a little girl next time, but would be just as happy with another boy. I'm scared I would go broke buying all those sweet little girl clothes!! 
So what do you ladies like to do for fun? I'm pretty boring and don't do too much. But I also live in the middle of nowhere. (a 20 minute drive one way to town!!)
Hopefully I can write some more tomorrow, just got finished watching the bachelorette!! It's my guilty pleasure!! :)


----------



## babybaker2011

LadyL said:


> Thanks babybaker!! I love being a mommy!! It's the best!! I think jack is a cutie too! :). I'll try to post a few more recent pics of him next time I get on my computer.
> I live in central Mississippi waaaay out in the country. Big yard, cows, the whole southern shebang!! (even though I don't do anything with the cows! They scare me!!). It is so hot and humid here, I swear if you go outside for too long, you'll melt!! You're from Indianapolis? I've never been there. The furthest north I've ever been is Virginia! Lame, I know!! Maybe one day I can venture out more. The cold scares me though! Ha!
> What's your little girl's name? I'm sure she is just precious!! I hope I have a little girl next time, but would be just as happy with another boy. I'm scared I would go broke buying all those sweet little girl clothes!!
> So what do you ladies like to do for fun? I'm pretty boring and don't do too much. But I also live in the middle of nowhere. (a 20 minute drive one way to town!!)
> Hopefully I can write some more tomorrow, just got finished watching the bachelorette!! It's my guilty pleasure!! :)

Cows scare me too.:haha: It actually doesn't get too bad here in the winter, but then again, it all depends on the year. Indiana has the CRAZIEST weather. 

My lo's name is Audrey - she's a diva...lol!!It's very hard not buying clothes - there is just so much cute stuff out there, but thankfully my sister is a major shopaholic and buys her clothes all the time. 

I read, watch tv/movies, shop, dance (in the privacy of my home):haha:, sing, play board games and just hang out with loved ones. 

Another Bachelorette fan:happydance: I was so sorry to see Sean go with his hot, sexy body but I LOVE Jef. I think Arie is going to win though - he's alright too, I just like Jef better.


----------



## LadyL

Aww!! I love the name Audrey. So cute!! 
I just knew she was gonna send Sean home but he is so sexy!! I hope she picks Jef too. Arie seems a little whiney to me. But I think she'll end up choosing Arie!! I can't wait for the bachelor pad!! I like it better bc it has more drama!! Haha!


----------



## junemomma09

LadyL said:


> Hey ladies!! I am also planning to start TTC #2 around this time as well (hopefully a little sooner if I can get my husband on board). I'm 28 also, I'll be 29 in January. So crazy we are all the same age and will be TTC again around the same time!! I hope you don't mind me joining you guys?
> 
> A little more about me... I'm from Mississippi. Been married for 3 years. Have the most awesome husband. And my little man Jack is 5 months old and I fall in love with him more each day!! I am a registered nurse in CCU specializing in hearts (junemamma I see where you are in nursing school, so feel free to ask me any questions about it!). I def know how stressful it can be and I commend you for being a momma of 2 and sticking with it!! We TTC for 6 months for our first (which is why I'd ideally like to start trying in oct/nov of next year), but we shall see. I had the Mirena IUD placed when I was 12 weeks pp and kinda want to get some of my $ worth out of it too! Haha!!
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you ladies more too if you don't mind me joining? Oh, and I am a text-a-holic as well. :)

Hey there!!! That's so awesome you're a CCU nurse. I wanted to do one of my rotations in CCU but couldn't get it. I'm actually interested in the ER. I'd ultimately like to do L&D. 
It's pretty neat how we're all aroun the same age. I turn 29 in August. Maybe we'll all get a bfp at that same time and can be preggo buddies too!


----------



## LadyL

Thanks Junemomma!!

I love CCU (most of the time)! The main downside is that people die, A LOT! But most of the time it's just because, when it's heart related, there's only so much you can do. But we do help a lot of people too. If I didn't work in intensive care, my next choice would be ER. I have also thought about L & D, but I can never make up my mind if I would be able to handle the sad cases. Granted, there would be more happiness than sadness, but it would be so much harder than the sad cases I deal with now.

How have you ladies been? I've been off for 3 days! Yay! I've actually managed to get my house clean for the first time in a while!! I can't remember if y'all said if your a SAHM mom or not? Sometimes I wish I could be, but other times, I'm kinda glad I get to get out of the house too! Ha! I know that probably sounds crazy! I only work 3 days a week though (3, 12 hour shifts), so I'm home with Jack more than I'm not, so that's good. The days I work are LONG days though. I live 1.5 hrs one way from work, so I leave at 5am, and don't get home till almost 9pm!! That part really sucks, but I love that I'm off 4 days a week though.

Any big plans for the weekend? I work tomorrow and Saturday, so nothing fun for me. :(


----------



## LadyL

Here's some pics of Jack. I take one on the 3rd of every month for each time he turns a new month, so here's his progression....
 



Attached Files:







416962_10100264933258486_1517572961_n.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 3









539908_10100307832198666_281115768_n.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 3









540465_10100340268206646_1888816270_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









600421_10100397474020736_608697883_n.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LadyL

And the most recent one.....
 



Attached Files:







563519_10100407280248976_1542059349_n.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## junemomma09

awww hes a cutie LadyL!! :flower:
I'm not really a SAHM since I'm full time nursing student. I'm currently trying to get a job as a PCT at a local hospital. The nurse manager on the floor I'm trying to get on, and I, keep playing phone tag. LOL but Im sure we'll get in touch soon. Its just a matter of catching one or the other. I've been so busy this week and Im so stressed. Fortunately I've already ovulated, so it shouldnt affect AF at all.:haha: I hate when I dont know when AF is coming. I like being prepared so Im not caught without anything. 
This has been my schedule this week, just so you can see how busy I've been:
Monday-Clinical 0630-1530, pick up my son from school right after, home to study, cook, and get him settled.:dohh:
tuesday-clinical 0630-1800, home to study, eat, shower, bed.:cry:
wednesday-class 0800-1530, test that morning, lecture, and home to study, pick up my son, and study, eat, bed. :wacko:
thursday-class 0800-1300, test this morning, stayed after til 1430 doing FA stuff for the new semester coming up, home to finish care plan,:wacko::dohh: which Im still not finish because I cant figure out how to get the dang header AND page numbers, plus get page numbers on every page for the APA format thats REQUIRED ugh! Im telling ya, Im ready to throw my computer out the window.:growlmad:
I think Ive officially gone mad :haha:


----------



## babybaker2011

junemomma09 said:


> awww hes a cutie LadyL!! :flower:
> I'm not really a SAHM since I'm full time nursing student. I'm currently trying to get a job as a PCT at a local hospital. The nurse manager on the floor I'm trying to get on, and I, keep playing phone tag. LOL but Im sure we'll get in touch soon. Its just a matter of catching one or the other. I've been so busy this week and Im so stressed. Fortunately I've already ovulated, so it shouldnt affect AF at all.:haha: I hate when I dont know when AF is coming. I like being prepared so Im not caught without anything.
> This has been my schedule this week, just so you can see how busy I've been:
> Monday-Clinical 0630-1530, pick up my son from school right after, home to study, cook, and get him settled.:dohh:
> tuesday-clinical 0630-1800, home to study, eat, shower, bed.:cry:
> wednesday-class 0800-1530, test that morning, lecture, and home to study, pick up my son, and study, eat, bed. :wacko:
> thursday-class 0800-1300, test this morning, stayed after til 1430 doing FA stuff for the new semester coming up, home to finish care plan,:wacko::dohh: which Im still not finish because I cant figure out how to get the dang header AND page numbers, plus get page numbers on every page for the APA format thats REQUIRED ugh! Im telling ya, Im ready to throw my computer out the window.:growlmad:
> I think Ive officially gone mad :haha:

Wow, that is a crazy schedule. 

LadyL - My goodness, Jack is a handsome boy!I've been a SAHM for almost 8 months now and I return to work next month:cry: It'll be sooo hard leaving Audrey but hopefully we'll be alright. I have attachment issues that I'm currently working on:haha::blush:

No plans for the weekend - probably just gonna help my sister with her yard sale. What about you ladies?


----------



## LadyL

Ok. I think I got it straight now. I guess I was thinking you'd be out of school for the summer? I never went during summer, but every program's different. I had friends who went to diff nursing schools and they did go during the summer. Ah, the words care plans make me want to cringe!! I hated them!! And they are so dumb. We hardly do those in real life. We have a plan of care, but it's nowhere near as in depth as they make you do in school!! And wow!! What a schedule! I don't miss those days at all!! It was rough then and that was before I was married and had a kid!! Bless your heart, you are one dedicated woman!! 

So babybaker, you're a teacher right? Do you enjoy it? Sometimes I wish I'd have done that. But. Oh well too late now. I've often thought I may try to get on as a school nurse--best of both worlds-- but those jobs are hard to find, and you don't make as much money. 

So Junemomma, I noticed you said you already ovulated. Do you track it? Are you on some form of BC? Just curious. I got the Mirena IUD put in at 12 weeks pp and sometimes I wonder if I made the right choice. I love that I don't have a period on it though. I haven't had a period in over a year! Since I got the IUD while I was still BF, I've since stopped BF but I guess the hormones from the IUD have kept me from getting a period. I just hope it comes back when I get it taken out when we're ready to start TTC again.


----------



## junemomma09

Trust me care plans havent gotten any better. Mine was 27 pages!! And I have to start my maternity careplan this weekend. Because of my med surge care plan being due yesterday I was t able to study as much for my med surge test, so I only got a 70 on it. Last week I got a 90. Big difference! I was so mad. Now I have this stupid maternity one I have to do. I'm not looking forward to it. Plus I have two tests I have to study for that are next week. I'm just ready for this semester to be over. Oh and they also gave us a group project that's due on August 13. 
Lol now that I've got all that out of the way. I have an interview set for that hospital!!!:happydance: my interview is for next Friday at 3pm. Cross your fingers for me ladies!!! :hugs:
With my ovulation and such, I practice Nfp. So that's how I know when exactly I ovulated. I don't like the idea of putting hormones in my body. I had the mirena after having my youngest too. But it only stayed in a few months. It was causing a lot of problems. I was having cramping almost daily and it was causing a lot of cervical irritation. So they took it out. But Nfp has been great! We only have to get new supplies to chart once every six months and they aren't expensive at all. The appointments with the Nfp instructor are inexpensive as well and you don't have to go that often. I'm going once every 3 months right now because I just switched to a new instructor. After that I'll only go every 6 months.


----------



## babybaker2011

LadyL said:


> Ok. I think I got it straight now. I guess I was thinking you'd be out of school for the summer? I never went during summer, but every program's different. I had friends who went to diff nursing schools and they did go during the summer. Ah, the words care plans make me want to cringe!! I hated them!! And they are so dumb. We hardly do those in real life. We have a plan of care, but it's nowhere near as in depth as they make you do in school!! And wow!! What a schedule! I don't miss those days at all!! It was rough then and that was before I was married and had a kid!! Bless your heart, you are one dedicated woman!!
> 
> So babybaker, you're a teacher right? Do you enjoy it? Sometimes I wish I'd have done that. But. Oh well too late now. I've often thought I may try to get on as a school nurse--best of both worlds-- but those jobs are hard to find, and you don't make as much money.
> 
> So Junemomma, I noticed you said you already ovulated. Do you track it? Are you on some form of BC? Just curious. I got the Mirena IUD put in at 12 weeks pp and sometimes I wonder if I made the right choice. I love that I don't have a period on it though. I haven't had a period in over a year! Since I got the IUD while I was still BF, I've since stopped BF but I guess the hormones from the IUD have kept me from getting a period. I just hope it comes back when I get it taken out when we're ready to start TTC again.

Yes ma'am, I am a middle school Spanish teacher and I LOVE my job, even on the rough days. I honestly can't imagine myself doing anything else. Yeah, school nurse positions are hard to come by.


----------



## babybaker2011

junemomma09 said:


> Trust me care plans havent gotten any better. Mine was 27 pages!! And I have to start my maternity careplan this weekend. Because of my med surge care plan being due yesterday I was t able to study as much for my med surge test, so I only got a 70 on it. Last week I got a 90. Big difference! I was so mad. Now I have this stupid maternity one I have to do. I'm not looking forward to it. Plus I have two tests I have to study for that are next week. I'm just ready for this semester to be over. Oh and they also gave us a group project that's due on August 13.
> Lol now that I've got all that out of the way. I have an interview set for that hospital!!!:happydance: my interview is for next Friday at 3pm. Cross your fingers for me ladies!!! :hugs:
> With my ovulation and such, I practice Nfp. So that's how I know when exactly I ovulated. I don't like the idea of putting hormones in my body. I had the mirena after having my youngest too. But it only stayed in a few months. It was causing a lot of problems. I was having cramping almost daily and it was causing a lot of cervical irritation. So they took it out. But Nfp has been great! We only have to get new supplies to chart once every six months and they aren't expensive at all. The appointments with the Nfp instructor are inexpensive as well and you don't have to go that often. I'm going once every 3 months right now because I just switched to a new instructor. After that I'll only go every 6 months.

My goodness, you are a busy little bee. I will definitely keep my fingers crossed that you get the position. 

I don't like the idea of putting hormones in my body either. My body is way too sensitive. I tried the mini pill shortly after I had my lo and it depeleted my milk, so since that we've been doing the pull-out and pray method:haha: AND of course, I track my CM. I haven't charted my BBT yet because I still get up 2-3 hours each night.:dohh:


----------



## LadyL

Good luck with your tests this week Junemomma! And FX'd all goes well with your interview Friday, hope you get the job!!

So glad you love your job Babybaker!! Spanish! That's awesome! I only know like 5 words in Spanish! Ha! And I took it one year in HS and for a semester in college. I used to know more, but as you know, if you get out of practice, it's easy to forget. 

I'm also sensitive to hormones and changes going on around me too. When I was on night shift, I didn't ovulate!! I had to switch to days when we started TTC. It totally messed up my TSH (thyroid) when I was on nights. But 2 months after I went to days, it was corrected. And my period has always been effected if I was stressed or went on vacations or anything like that. I think that's why I haven't had a period yet with the Mirena. But that's why I went with it in the first place since the hormones stay in the uterus and aren't systemic like with the pill or implant. When I was on the pill (way back when), I had serious weight gain, like 20 lbs, that I couldn't get rid of; and as soon as I stopped taking it, I lost all the weight. But I had lost all my baby weight and was back to pre-preg weight pretty quickly but in the last month I have gained 5 lbs!! I don't know if it's because I stopped breastfeeding or from the Mirena? I also haven't been exercising or watching what I eat either. So who knows.

Hope y'all have had a good weekend. Today is my only day off till I go back to work tomorrow, so I'm gonna spend the rest of the day playing with my little man!! I've missed him!!


----------



## junemomma09

awww, enjoy your day off with your little man hun! I know how it is, I feel like I never see my kids. My daughter is an hour away at her grandparents house this summer just because we can't afford a summer camp for her, so I havent seen her in weeks. Not only that but with my DH and I both being in school, it makes it difficult to keep her home by herself all day every day. :( 
Hope both you ladies are having a great weekend!!!!


----------



## babybaker2011

LadyL said:


> Good luck with your tests this week Junemomma! And FX'd all goes well with your interview Friday, hope you get the job!!
> 
> So glad you love your job Babybaker!! Spanish! That's awesome! I only know like 5 words in Spanish! Ha! And I took it one year in HS and for a semester in college. I used to know more, but as you know, if you get out of practice, it's easy to forget.
> 
> I'm also sensitive to hormones and changes going on around me too. When I was on night shift, I didn't ovulate!! I had to switch to days when we started TTC. It totally messed up my TSH (thyroid) when I was on nights. But 2 months after I went to days, it was corrected. And my period has always been effected if I was stressed or went on vacations or anything like that. I think that's why I haven't had a period yet with the Mirena. But that's why I went with it in the first place since the hormones stay in the uterus and aren't systemic like with the pill or implant. When I was on the pill (way back when), I had serious weight gain, like 20 lbs, that I couldn't get rid of; and as soon as I stopped taking it, I lost all the weight. But I had lost all my baby weight and was back to pre-preg weight pretty quickly but in the last month I have gained 5 lbs!! I don't know if it's because I stopped breastfeeding or from the Mirena? I also haven't been exercising or watching what I eat either. So who knows.
> 
> Hope y'all have had a good weekend. Today is my only day off till I go back to work tomorrow, so I'm gonna spend the rest of the day playing with my little man!! I've missed him!!

Yes, a language is very easy to forget if you don't use it often. That is odd about your weight gain of 5 lbs. - glad you got off your other weight gain though. That was my main concern with after I had my lo - I was afraid that I wasn't going to lose the weight. Thankfully I'm back down to my pre-pregnancy weight, I'm not sure if it's because I'm breastfeeding, but hey, I'll take it...lol!!

Hope you had a good weekend with your little Jack. :)

Edited to add: Oh and I will definitely be watching the Bachelor Pad now that I know Kalon will be on there. I can't stand him, but yet, I have to see it now.:haha:


----------



## junemomma09

How has the week gone for you ladies so far? I can't believe we're nearing the end of July already. Scary!!! I will officially be an advanced med surge student in 4 weeks!!! I'm so excited yet so worried I won't pass next semester.


----------



## Misstrouble19

yeah maybe jan 2014 here too im from UK :) 2nd baby that is ttc.. my 1st was born in 2011 :)


----------



## junemomma09

Welcome to our little thread misstrouble  I'm pretty sure all of us are jan 2014. Tell us a little about yourself! And if you have any questions please feel free to ask  


And btw ladies....I'm so excited to say...... I GOT THE JOB!!!!! She's waiting on the background check to come back so I'm suppose to call her Monday after my clinical. I'm so excited!!! I can't believe this is another step toward our future. I can hardly believe I will be an employee at a hospital. I've only ever dreamt of being a nurse and I'm almost halfway there!!! My semester ends in 3 1/2 weeks :-D 
Next semester is suppose to be the hardest. Ugh! So not looking forward to it. My brain is already fried, I'm not sure how I'll make it thru the fall semester. The. I just heard today they are revamping our last semester (which starts in the spring- jan-April) its our practicum and leadership semester. Well it's been rather easy for all other cohorts and now there's word it's being revamped for the fall semester. I'm not looking forward to two tough semesters. Last semester was suppose to be rather "easy", half time, not too much work. Anyway, i'll keep you all posted!


----------



## babybaker2011

Misstrouble19 said:


> yeah maybe jan 2014 here too im from UK :) 2nd baby that is ttc.. my 1st was born in 2011 :)

Welcome Misstrouble19 :wave:


----------



## babybaker2011

junemomma09 said:


> Welcome to our little thread misstrouble  I'm pretty sure all of us are jan 2014. Tell us a little about yourself! And if you have any questions please feel free to ask
> 
> 
> And btw ladies....I'm so excited to say...... I GOT THE JOB!!!!! She's waiting on the background check to come back so I'm suppose to call her Monday after my clinical. I'm so excited!!! I can't believe this is another step toward our future. I can hardly believe I will be an employee at a hospital. I've only ever dreamt of being a nurse and I'm almost halfway there!!! My semester ends in 3 1/2 weeks :-D
> Next semester is suppose to be the hardest. Ugh! So not looking forward to it. My brain is already fried, I'm not sure how I'll make it thru the fall semester. The. I just heard today they are revamping our last semester (which starts in the spring- jan-April) its our practicum and leadership semester. Well it's been rather easy for all other cohorts and now there's word it's being revamped for the fall semester. I'm not looking forward to two tough semesters. Last semester was suppose to be rather "easy", half time, not too much work. Anyway, i'll keep you all posted!

Congrats again on the job :happydance: One more step closer to reaching all the goals. Oh that stinks that might be revamping your LAST semester. I hope not! 

Hope everyone has a good rest of the week!


----------



## LadyL

Welcome Misstrouble!! 

Congrats on the job Junemomma!! Super excited for you! That sucks they are changing up your curriculum. Hopefully it won't be too tough on you. Yay for being almost through with this semester!! Enjoy the break!!

How have you ladies been? I've been super busy lately. Blah. But, I'm off till next Tuesday!! Yay!! We have what's called the Neshoba County Fair coming up starting Friday and it lasts till the next Friday. It's called Mississippi's Giant House Party. It's like the biggest thing that happens where I live. It's hard to explain, but it's not like your ordinary fair or carnival. There's like 500-600 fair cabins around the whole fairgrounds where people come stay for the whole week. There's music and horse racing and politics. And it's like one big, huge party that lasts a whole week. Everybody we know goes to it and most everyone we know has a fair cabin. And we eat, and drink, and drink some more and visit with people that we don't see very often. It's so much fun!! I can't wait to take Jack to his first fair!! Here's a link to the Fair's website if y'all feel like checking it out to get a better idea of what I'm talking about.

https://www.neshobacountyfair.org

I hope you all have a good rest of the week and weekend!!


----------



## MissN8

hey girlies off on holiday on sat so really busy then again on a weekend trip in august so been keeping my mind distracted. anyone on cerazette coming off at end of 2013? my friend was telling me to come off it a few months before TTC so do you guys think that is a good idea?? say nov 2013 if want to start ttc in jan 2014? thanks :flower:


----------



## junemomma09

Do you ladies want to come up with a name for our thread? It can be our own little thread group. We should post some ideas then vote on it and I can change the title. What do you think?


----------



## shudknow

Can I join in? I am WTT until Jan 2014 as well


----------



## babybaker2011

LadyL said:


> Welcome Misstrouble!!
> 
> Congrats on the job Junemomma!! Super excited for you! That sucks they are changing up your curriculum. Hopefully it won't be too tough on you. Yay for being almost through with this semester!! Enjoy the break!!
> 
> How have you ladies been? I've been super busy lately. Blah. But, I'm off till next Tuesday!! Yay!! We have what's called the Neshoba County Fair coming up starting Friday and it lasts till the next Friday. It's called Mississippi's Giant House Party. It's like the biggest thing that happens where I live. It's hard to explain, but it's not like your ordinary fair or carnival. There's like 500-600 fair cabins around the whole fairgrounds where people come stay for the whole week. There's music and horse racing and politics. And it's like one big, huge party that lasts a whole week. Everybody we know goes to it and most everyone we know has a fair cabin. And we eat, and drink, and drink some more and visit with people that we don't see very often. It's so much fun!! I can't wait to take Jack to his first fair!! Here's a link to the Fair's website if y'all feel like checking it out to get a better idea of what I'm talking about.
> 
> https://www.neshobacountyfair.org
> 
> I hope you all have a good rest of the week and weekend!!

That looks like it's a blast. So much different from what we have here every year. Enjoy! Take some pics of Jack and his first Mississippi Giant House Party.


----------



## babybaker2011

shudknow said:


> Can I join in? I am WTT until Jan 2014 as well

Yes ma'am! Welcome :wave:
Tell us a little bit about yourself :)


----------



## babybaker2011

MissN8 said:


> hey girlies off on holiday on sat so really busy then again on a weekend trip in august so been keeping my mind distracted. anyone on cerazette coming off at end of 2013? my friend was telling me to come off it a few months before TTC so do you guys think that is a good idea?? say nov 2013 if want to start ttc in jan 2014? thanks :flower:

I've never taken cerazette, but I always think it's a good idea to stop a couple of months before TTC so your body can get all the hormones out. Plus, it took me a month or so to ovulate.


----------



## babybaker2011

junemomma09 said:


> Do you ladies want to come up with a name for our thread? It can be our own little thread group. We should post some ideas then vote on it and I can change the title. What do you think?

Sounds good! I'll try and get my creative juices flowing - it's never easy for me.:haha:


----------



## shudknow

babybaker2011 said:


> shudknow said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in? I am WTT until Jan 2014 as well
> 
> Yes ma'am! Welcome :wave:
> Tell us a little bit about yourself :)Click to expand...

Sure! :haha:
I am 25 (turning 26 in September), DH is 30 and we will be WTT our #1 in Jan 2014. Both of us have full-time jobs and I think we make a good enough living. We decided to wait so that we can have more of our time right now. That's the only reason. Do I have to admit that I get so broody I spend hours on BnB? And mann, I just can't wait!! Feels so long (infact, DH and I just recently moved up our date from summer 2014 to Jan 2014 because we thought we should begin trying as it may take longer because of my PCOS).....but trying to hang in there tight! :thumbup:


----------



## junemomma09

shudknow said:


> babybaker2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shudknow said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in? I am WTT until Jan 2014 as well
> 
> Yes ma'am! Welcome :wave:
> Tell us a little bit about yourself :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sure! :haha:
> I am 25 (turning 26 in September), DH is 30 and we will be WTT our #1 in Jan 2014. Both of us have full-time jobs and I think we make a good enough living. We decided to wait so that we can have more of our time right now. That's the only reason. Do I have to admit that I get so broody I spend hours on BnB? And mann, I just can't wait!! Feels so long (infact, DH and I just recently moved up our date from summer 2014 to Jan 2014 because we thought we should begin trying as it may take longer because of my PCOS).....but trying to hang in there tight! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Welcome Shudknow:flower:
Glad youve joined us!! It's a long wait but with all of us keeping each other company it'll hopefully go by rather quickly :)


----------



## junemomma09

Bump


----------



## shudknow

junemomma09 said:


> shudknow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybaker2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shudknow said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in? I am WTT until Jan 2014 as well
> 
> Yes ma'am! Welcome :wave:
> Tell us a little bit about yourself :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sure! :haha:
> I am 25 (turning 26 in September), DH is 30 and we will be WTT our #1 in Jan 2014. Both of us have full-time jobs and I think we make a good enough living. We decided to wait so that we can have more of our time right now. That's the only reason. Do I have to admit that I get so broody I spend hours on BnB? And mann, I just can't wait!! Feels so long (infact, DH and I just recently moved up our date from summer 2014 to Jan 2014 because we thought we should begin trying as it may take longer because of my PCOS).....but trying to hang in there tight! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome Shudknow:flower:
> Glad youve joined us!! It's a long wait but with all of us keeping each other company it'll hopefully go by rather quickly :)Click to expand...

Thanks junemomma...I do hope that time just flies! :thumbup:


----------



## babybaker2011

shudknow said:


> babybaker2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shudknow said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in? I am WTT until Jan 2014 as well
> 
> Yes ma'am! Welcome :wave:
> Tell us a little bit about yourself :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sure! :haha:
> I am 25 (turning 26 in September), DH is 30 and we will be WTT our #1 in Jan 2014. Both of us have full-time jobs and I think we make a good enough living. We decided to wait so that we can have more of our time right now. That's the only reason. Do I have to admit that I get so broody I spend hours on BnB? And mann, I just can't wait!! Feels so long (infact, DH and I just recently moved up our date from summer 2014 to Jan 2014 because we thought we should begin trying as it may take longer because of my PCOS).....but trying to hang in there tight! :thumbup:Click to expand...

It is nice to have that time. DH and I were married almost 2 years before we started trying for our lo. We were able to travel and just enjoy each other. Nowadays we're passed out on the couch - granted we still have time for each other...but it's usually interrupted by the baby. 

Which country do you live in?


----------



## RoryandKirby

Mind if I join? :blush: I've got til 2014 too I think... though nothing's set in stone


----------



## shudknow

babybaker2011 said:


> shudknow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybaker2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shudknow said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in? I am WTT until Jan 2014 as well
> 
> Yes ma'am! Welcome :wave:
> Tell us a little bit about yourself :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sure! :haha:
> I am 25 (turning 26 in September), DH is 30 and we will be WTT our #1 in Jan 2014. Both of us have full-time jobs and I think we make a good enough living. We decided to wait so that we can have more of our time right now. That's the only reason. Do I have to admit that I get so broody I spend hours on BnB? And mann, I just can't wait!! Feels so long (infact, DH and I just recently moved up our date from summer 2014 to Jan 2014 because we thought we should begin trying as it may take longer because of my PCOS).....but trying to hang in there tight! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It is nice to have that time. DH and I were married almost 2 years before we started trying for our lo. We were able to travel and just enjoy each other. Nowadays we're passed out on the couch - granted we still have time for each other...but it's usually interrupted by the baby.
> 
> Which country do you live in?Click to expand...

Yes, I think it is good to have some "our-time" with OH. But, the reason I think which gets me so broody is that OH and I have been living together since 4 years though we have been technically married for 1. However those 4 years were very different. It is only since the past 6 months that we started to get some time to do other things meaning enjoy life rather than working all the time. That's the reason why we decided to wait.

I live in the US. What about you?


----------



## junemomma09

Welcome rory!!


----------



## Swinx

Hey guys! My name is Courtney, I'm 24 (25 this year) and from Victoria, Australia. I've been with my boyfriend for 2.5 years, and we have been living together for almost 2 years. We are waiting to try until around Feb 2014. It seems like so far away to me, and I wish I could start having babies already! But we're both on the same page with this, and know it's a good idea to wait. We both work full time, I'm in a pretty stable job in the medical field with a fairly decent income, and my OH is in an okay job with a not so great an income- but it's a stable job and he enjoys it. We're hoping to save up some money before TTC. I would personally like to own a house before then, and perhaps have an engagement ring on my finger ;). OH wants to find a better, higher paying job before then. We're still young so we decided to take the responsible approach and spend some time getting more comfortable financially etc. and doing the things we won't be able to once we have a baby (do some travelling maybe?). But at the moment I am spending so much time on my baby names app, or looking up baby nurseries etc (another reason to want to own our own house before having babies-decorating!)


----------



## babybaker2011

RoryandKirby said:


> Mind if I join? :blush: I've got til 2014 too I think... though nothing's set in stone

Welcome :wave: Glad you could join us! How long have you and your OH been together?


----------



## babybaker2011

shudknow said:


> babybaker2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shudknow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybaker2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shudknow said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in? I am WTT until Jan 2014 as well
> 
> Yes ma'am! Welcome :wave:
> Tell us a little bit about yourself :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sure! :haha:
> I am 25 (turning 26 in September), DH is 30 and we will be WTT our #1 in Jan 2014. Both of us have full-time jobs and I think we make a good enough living. We decided to wait so that we can have more of our time right now. That's the only reason. Do I have to admit that I get so broody I spend hours on BnB? And mann, I just can't wait!! Feels so long (infact, DH and I just recently moved up our date from summer 2014 to Jan 2014 because we thought we should begin trying as it may take longer because of my PCOS).....but trying to hang in there tight! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It is nice to have that time. DH and I were married almost 2 years before we started trying for our lo. We were able to travel and just enjoy each other. Nowadays we're passed out on the couch - granted we still have time for each other...but it's usually interrupted by the baby.
> 
> Which country do you live in?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think it is good to have some "our-time" with OH. But, the reason I think which gets me so broody is that OH and I have been living together since 4 years though we have been technically married for 1. However those 4 years were very different. It is only since the past 6 months that we started to get some time to do other things meaning enjoy life rather than working all the time. That's the reason why we decided to wait.
> 
> I live in the US. What about you?Click to expand...

Yep, U.S. as well. I'm in Indiana! What about you?


----------



## babybaker2011

Swinx said:


> Hey guys! My name is Courtney, I'm 24 (25 this year) and from Victoria, Australia. I've been with my boyfriend for 2.5 years, and we have been living together for almost 2 years. We are waiting to try until around Feb 2014. It seems like so far away to me, and I wish I could start having babies already! But we're both on the same page with this, and know it's a good idea to wait. We both work full time, I'm in a pretty stable job in the medical field with a fairly decent income, and my OH is in an okay job with a not so great an income- but it's a stable job and he enjoys it. We're hoping to save up some money before TTC. I would personally like to own a house before then, and perhaps have an engagement ring on my finger ;). OH wants to find a better, higher paying job before then. We're still young so we decided to take the responsible approach and spend some time getting more comfortable financially etc. and doing the things we won't be able to once we have a baby (do some travelling maybe?). But at the moment I am spending so much time on my baby names app, or looking up baby nurseries etc (another reason to want to own our own house before having babies-decorating!)

Welcome Courtney :wave:! Yeah, I can understand about wanting to save up money before TTC and wanting to travel. It is hard not to get caught up in the baby fever - it's quite contagious.:haha:


----------



## RoryandKirby

Damn, I'm English XD I need to get my finances sorted too. It's not fair to bring a child into the world without the right resources. But at least it'll be better when we do!!


----------



## babybaker2011

RoryandKirby said:


> *Damn, I'm English *XD I need to get my finances sorted too. It's not fair to bring a child into the world without the right resources. But at least it'll be better when we do!!

We won't hold it against you...:haha::winkwink: It's good to have someone else in the group who is not in the U.S. My husband and I were just talking about going to England in the near future. My sister went 2 years ago and loved it. Yeah, I agree with you about the finances. We're probably considered "older" parents, (me: 28, DH: 30)but I don't mind. We felt more confident about our finances because we were well-established in our careers. Had we thought about having kids right after leaving college, then we'd probably be in a lot of debt right now. My DH was terrible about keeping a job when he was younger and it took me a while to figure out what I actually wanted to do. Having a kid and being stressed out about finances is just too much to handle.


----------



## junemomma09

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! Just a quick note from me, been super bust as its now finals week! Eeekkk!!! Pray for me!! I'm so close to getting an A in my med surge class, I need a 92 on my final. So nervous! Anyway hope you all are doing well :)


----------



## Misstrouble19

well my name is Michelle but preffered to be called Shell.. my son is called Rhys almost 14 months old already!!.. i am a care assistant from near Birmingham. I have a step son who is 5 next month :) ive been with my partner 3 years and 4 months and it took us 16 months for my 1st son and his second.. im kind of worried that it will take longer next time round too i really hope not. i had a c section with my son.. hope i can have a natural next time


----------



## LadyL

Welcome new ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA for a while. We had the Fair I was telling y'all about last week, and I've since been trying to catch up on the Olympics!! 

The Fair was so much fun, though we didn't take Jack every day...it was just too hot and miserable!!

Good luck on your finals Junemomma! I'm sure you'll do great!

My lil' man cut his first 2 teeth last week, one right after the other! He's been keeping me busy lately. Getting much more interactive and wanting to explore everything!! He had his 6 mo appt today. He weighs a whopping 20 lbs!! My little chunk!

Here's a few recent pics...the first is when he turned 6 mo last Friday, and one from today at his Dr appt....
 



Attached Files:







484067_10100423818466256_630752636_a.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 5









422178_10100426745250956_1712705496_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## angiepie

I am WTT Jan 2014. :) 1 year and 4 months to go, now! That's almost nothing considering that when I started waiting it was over 2.5 years away, but I'm soooo broody! :(


----------



## junemomma09

LadyL said:


> Welcome new ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA for a while. We had the Fair I was telling y'all about last week, and I've since been trying to catch up on the Olympics!!
> 
> The Fair was so much fun, though we didn't take Jack every day...it was just too hot and miserable!!
> 
> Good luck on your finals Junemomma! I'm sure you'll do great!
> 
> My lil' man cut his first 2 teeth last week, one right after the other! He's been keeping me busy lately. Getting much more interactive and wanting to explore everything!! He had his 6 mo appt today. He weighs a whopping 20 lbs!! My little chunk!
> 
> Here's a few recent pics...the first is when he turned 6 mo last Friday, and one from today at his Dr appt....

awe he is soooo cute!!! where did you get those shirts with the months on them??? i really like that idea. I may just do that for the next baby. :flower:
thank you so much!!! I just finished my Maternity final today. oddly enough, mid-exam, we all found that every other page of our final was missing :dohh: so out of the 110 questions we were suppose to have, we only got about 50! BIG difference in how its graded :growlmad: I'm just hoping the questions we got, that I did well! :thumbup: I also did my care plan presentation today. in place of doing a group project our instructor just had us do a vingette of our patient we did our care plan on. so it wasnt too bad. I'm praying for good grades....I could possibly get an A!!! tomorrow is my last med surge test and then friday is my FINAL!!!! Im so excited to almost be done :happydance: I can't believe how quickly this has gone by and how close I am to becoming an RN!!!:happydance:
I will definitely update you ladies once I get my grades next week!:flower:

Hope you all are doing well!!!!:hugs:


----------



## shudknow

babybaker2011 said:


> shudknow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybaker2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shudknow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybaker2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shudknow said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in? I am WTT until Jan 2014 as well
> 
> Yes ma'am! Welcome :wave:
> Tell us a little bit about yourself :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sure! :haha:
> I am 25 (turning 26 in September), DH is 30 and we will be WTT our #1 in Jan 2014. Both of us have full-time jobs and I think we make a good enough living. We decided to wait so that we can have more of our time right now. That's the only reason. Do I have to admit that I get so broody I spend hours on BnB? And mann, I just can't wait!! Feels so long (infact, DH and I just recently moved up our date from summer 2014 to Jan 2014 because we thought we should begin trying as it may take longer because of my PCOS).....but trying to hang in there tight! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It is nice to have that time. DH and I were married almost 2 years before we started trying for our lo. We were able to travel and just enjoy each other. Nowadays we're passed out on the couch - granted we still have time for each other...but it's usually interrupted by the baby.
> 
> Which country do you live in?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think it is good to have some "our-time" with OH. But, the reason I think which gets me so broody is that OH and I have been living together since 4 years though we have been technically married for 1. However those 4 years were very different. It is only since the past 6 months that we started to get some time to do other things meaning enjoy life rather than working all the time. That's the reason why we decided to wait.
> 
> I live in the US. What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, U.S. as well. I'm in Indiana! What about you?Click to expand...

I am from Oregon!


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi guys! I'm from Ohio and I am WTT summer 2014. A little later than you all. Anyway, I just wanted to get to know you guys too since we will all be waiting a while to TTC! I am from Ohio and have 2 boys that are the light of my life :). I am an RN in a NICU. I see you are in med surg junemomma09... good luck! We took med surg junior year, so are you close to graduating? I always HATED nursing school! Well, nice meeting you all!


----------



## junemomma09

luvmyfam said:


> Hi guys! I'm from Ohio and I am WTT summer 2014. A little later than you all. Anyway, I just wanted to get to know you guys too since we will all be waiting a while to TTC! I am from Ohio and have 2 boys that are the light of my life :). I am an RN in a NICU. I see you are in med surg junemomma09... good luck! We took med surg junior year, so are you close to graduating? I always HATED nursing school! Well, nice meeting you all!

Welcome luvmyfam!!! You're more than welcome to join us! I'm working toward my associates degree do my freshman, sophomore year and so on are each semester, since we only have 4 semesters, 16 weeks each. It's an accelerated course so we're constantly testing and it's never ending with the amount of work we have to do. I'm getting tired of school and just want to be done already. I'm planning on starting an online course next fall to work toward my BSN. 
That's really awesome you work in the NICU, that's originally what I wanted to do. Now I'm leaning toward ER nursing. I love the high intensity atmosphere. I'd love to work at a trauma hospital. 
DH and I currently live in Jacksonville, florida but were considering moving to Seattle, WA, California, or the northeast. I was born and raised in florida and we just don't like it here. 
Well anyway to answer your question next week finishes basic med surge and I'm now going on to advanced med surge for another joyous 16 weeks. I'm just hoping to get thru it and be in my last semester quickly!


----------



## luvmyfam

Sounds like you will be done before you know it! It's awesome that you're getting an idea of what you want to do. I would love to join you guys! Are you planning on keeping this group on this thread or are you going to start a new one?


----------



## junemomma09

I think we were trying to come up with a name for our thread and I would just change the title. But we haven't started throwing out any ideas yet. Do you have any suggestions for a thread name?


----------



## LadyL

Welcome luvmyfam!! I'm also a nurse. I work in CCU. How do you like NICU? Our hospital has an opening and I've been tempted to apply, but it's night shift and it says NICU experience required. But I know sometimes they'll overlook that. Plus I know the nurse manager over it and she likes me! :)

Junemomma! I bet your so glad to have your finals out of the way. Enjoy your break. I meant to post a suggestion on the thread name, but guess I forgot. The only thing I could think of is Winter Waiters 2014? It's kinda lame, I'm not very creative. Anyone got anything better?


----------



## LadyL

Also, I thought if you all are on fb, we may could create a private group on there if you're all interested? I know it can be done, but not sure how. I check my fb more often than BnB. Mainly bc it's easier from my phone.


----------



## junemomma09

LadyL said:


> Welcome luvmyfam!! I'm also a nurse. I work in CCU. How do you like NICU? Our hospital has an opening and I've been tempted to apply, but it's night shift and it says NICU experience required. But I know sometimes they'll overlook that. Plus I know the nurse manager over it and she likes me! :)
> 
> Junemomma! I bet your so glad to have your finals out of the way. Enjoy your break. I meant to post a suggestion on the thread name, but guess I forgot. The only thing I could think of is Winter Waiters 2014? It's kinda lame, I'm not very creative. Anyone got anything better?

I'm thrilled to be almost done! :) just have to present a group project and finish half our maternity final (long story). I really regret the choice of college for my nursing degree. I wish I had known before because I would've chosen a different school.
That's not a bad name at all Hun!!! Better than what I was thinking haha
I'm on fb more than here as well. We should create a private group! I like that idea!! Anyone know how to create one?


----------



## luvmyfam

LadyL I love working in the NICU. I mostly take care of babies born 26 weeks gestation and under. I always think its crazy when they say NICU experience required. How are you supposed to get experience unless you get hired! I definitely is hard sometimes and sometimes very rewarding

I'm not very good at coming up with names lol!


----------



## angiepie

Weird! You guys are nurses. I'm a doula! :D I like Winter Waiters but it'll be summer for me!!


----------



## junemomma09

Well I'm a nursing student hehe soon-to-be nurse though :)
I actually want a doula for my next pregnancy! I never realized how much support I needed with my other two and it put so much pressure on my DH with our son, that he couldn't really enjoy the experience as much.


----------



## junemomma09

Anyone else have any ideas for a name?

we have Winter Waiters 2014 as an option! which is a great name might I add :)

if anyone else has any suggestions please feel free to list them and I can make a poll to vote on one, winner gets changed to that name :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Angiepie, it will be summer for us too!

IDK about a name!


----------



## luvmyfam

Maybe.... 
Hoping and Waiting 2014

January-July 2014 Bump Waiters

IDK! Anyone else!


----------



## junemomma09

Those are some good options too! :flower:

Btw, I just found this thread right below this one where someone else basically copied and pasted my original thread. Like the same post exactly! Same exact name to the thread. I feel like I'm living in the twilight zone :shock:


----------



## luvmyfam

I saw that! Why doesn't she just join this one? Haha!


----------



## luvmyfam

Ok...I just saw the copy cat post. I never opened it before. It really is just copy and pasted! So creepy!


----------



## LadyL

Good suggestions luvmyfam!!
Only other one I can think of is Broody and Babbling till 2014? I dunno about you ladies, but I am super broody! Would have another one right now if I knew that wasn't a crazy idea!! Ha! Doesn't help that a ton of my friends are pregnant. I miss being pregnant, does that sounds nuts??

Oh, and speaking of nuts....that is crazy about the copycat poster Junemomma!! Maybe she meant to reply with quote to your original post and it happened to start a new thread? I don't know how that could happen though? I don't even know how to reply to posts with quotes! Ha! I'm not the most techno-savvy person though. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## junemomma09

Yeah it was just really creepy! Like why on earth would you copy and paste an entire new thread with the exact same post. You'd have to go back out of the thread and click on new thread to do that. 

I like the name suggestions. I'll make a poll here in this thread and leave it till Saturday maybe and the most votes for that name wins. What do you ladies think?


----------



## junemomma09

Ok, so I can't figure out how to make a poll :dohh: so I suppose we can just reply to this as a quote? and then we'll count the tally's......hope its not too confusing!:wacko:


1) Winter Waiters 2014
2) Hoping and Waiting 2014
3) January-July 2014 Bump Waiters
4) Broody and Babbling till 2014

ok so just get to voting ladies!!! :thumbup: hopefully we'll come up with a nice new name we'll all like. I figure its better than the original one I put up....this way the new name will incorporate us all as a group! :hugs:


----------



## angiepie

I love number 4 the most. :D

Plus winter doesn't apply to me for January. It'll be 35 and sunny. :smug:


----------



## luvmyfam

I think I'm gonna go with # 4!


----------



## shudknow

#4


----------



## luvmyfam

Ok, so what will it be then?! Let's get this thread started! Also I was wondering if we could do stars around the name so that its easier to spot!


----------



## LadyL

Sounds good to me!! So, I can't remember if you all said you would want to create a FB group page? I figured out how to do it. It can be created as a "secret" group where only the members of the group can see it and any posts made in it. Only a member of the group can invite people to join, so no randoms can see and access it. Let me know if you're all interested, and you can PM me your info and I'll create it. I def don't mind staying here too, but I am more often on FB because it's easier to do from my phone than BnB.


----------



## babybaker2011

Hey Ladies!
Sorry I've been MIA. I started back to work this week and it's been rough :( Anywho, hope to get on more often. 

Junemomma9 - LOVE the fact that you called that girl out on copying your post - what a creeper :rofl:

Welcome Luvmyfam & Angiepie :wave:

I like #4 as well. Sorry I couldn't add to the ideas. I am not creative at all! It was torture just trying to decorate my classroom. :haha:


----------



## babybaker2011

LadyL said:


> Sounds good to me!! So, I can't remember if you all said you would want to create a FB group page? I figured out how to do it. It can be created as a "secret" group where only the members of the group can see it and any posts made in it. Only a member of the group can invite people to join, so no randoms can see and access it. Let me know if you're all interested, and you can PM me your info and I'll create it. I def don't mind staying here too, but I am more often on FB because it's easier to do from my phone than BnB.

I'm actually not on FB - weird, I know:blush:


----------



## bellablue

babybaker2011 said:


> LadyL said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!! So, I can't remember if you all said you would want to create a FB group page? I figured out how to do it. It can be created as a "secret" group where only the members of the group can see it and any posts made in it. Only a member of the group can invite people to join, so no randoms can see and access it. Let me know if you're all interested, and you can PM me your info and I'll create it. I def don't mind staying here too, but I am more often on FB because it's easier to do from my phone than BnB.
> 
> I'm actually not on FB - weird, I know:blush:Click to expand...

not weird at all hun i dont do facebook either :) married and never did it i dont trust it personally but i know ppl who love it


----------



## LadyL

Not weird Babybaker. We can just stay here then where we can all be together. :)


----------



## junemomma09

Ok ladies I will change the name to this thread for #4 and put stuff around it to make it stand out :)


----------



## babybaker2011

junemomma09 said:


> Ok ladies I will change the name to this thread for #4 and put stuff around it to make it stand out :)

Sounds good :happydance:


----------



## LadyL

Yay!! Our own little group!! Do any of you know how to make those little banners that go in signatures? I don't! Haha! But that would be cool if we had one we could all put in our singnatures.


----------



## angiepie

We can request someone in the signature section of BnB make us a banner. I would love to have one. One that links back to this so I can click on it from my signature and I don't have to navigate to the WTT section (I am lazy haha).

Love the name choice. We sound official and stuff! :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

Lol yes we do sound official! As soon as I get on my desktop computer I'll change our name. I can't do it on my cell phone :-/ 
I just got up so I'm still trying to "wake up" per se:haha:


----------



## luvmyfam

Yay! It just got serious!


----------



## angiepie

Oh times zones! I just got up (Sunday). Weird!


----------



## junemomma09

Angie, it's my birthday where you are!!! Haha it's still Saturday here.


----------



## LadyL

Happy early birthday Junemomma!! Any fun plans to celebrate?


----------



## angiepie

Happy birthday junemomma! :hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you ladies!! Didn't really do much. Just went out to lunch, then drove around a bit. It started raining really heavy so there wasnt much we could do after that started :-( oh well! DH surprised me with a cake! I love cake!


----------



## LadyL

Glad you had a good birthday!! And yumm-o.... Cake!! Too bad about the rain!! It was a monsoon here yesterday.
I'll be near Florida come Thursday. Me and the fam are going to Orange Beach!! Can't wait to put Jack's little toes in the sand!!
Have you started your new job yet? If so, how's that going?


----------



## junemomma09

LadyL said:


> Glad you had a good birthday!! And yumm-o.... Cake!! Too bad about the rain!! It was a monsoon here yesterday.
> I'll be near Florida come Thursday. Me and the fam are going to Orange Beach!! Can't wait to put Jack's little toes in the sand!!
> Have you started your new job yet? If so, how's that going?

Oh nice, where's orange beach? I started today :) I had general orientation today. I sat in a chair for 8 hours haha a lot of history on the hospital and stuff like that. Since I'm only PRN I don't get benefits so I had to sit outside the conference room with all the other PRN employees waiting for them to finish that part. But hey, gotta do it. Tomorrow I have nursing orientation then on the floor the rest of the week.


----------



## junemomma09

And I still need to change our group name. My Internet is t working but when it's back up I'll change it :)


----------



## LadyL

Yeah. Orientation is boring but at least you get paid to just sit there. Good luck with the rest of the week. 

Orange Beach is like right on the pan-handle near FL. It's about an hour from Destin. I usually go to Destin once a year and Orange Beach once a year, but am only making one trip this year bc I wanted to wait till Jack was a little bit older. I can't wait!! Orange beach is only about a 4.5 hr drive for us, so not too bad.


----------



## junemomma09

LadyL said:


> Yeah. Orientation is boring but at least you get paid to just sit there. Good luck with the rest of the week.
> 
> Orange Beach is like right on the pan-handle near FL. It's about an hour from Destin. I usually go to Destin once a year and Orange Beach once a year, but am only making one trip this year bc I wanted to wait till Jack was a little bit older. I can't wait!! Orange beach is only about a 4.5 hr drive for us, so not too bad.

Oh ok. I was born and raised in Daytona beach and I now live in Jacksonville. Hope you guys have an awesome vacation! I'm sure jack will love the water and sand :)


----------



## junemomma09

So bad news, something is wrong with my computer and I'm not sure when it'll be working again :( this means I can't change the name on our thread just yet. Good news is someone is coming out to look at it tomorrow. So hopefully they'll be able to get it working again. For some reason it won't connect to the Internet. I've already called my Internet provider and they've troubleshot it and everything but nothing. Just didn't want you ladies thinking I had forgot.


----------



## angiepie

I hate computer problems!! :( Hope it's fixed ASAP!!


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies!! How is everyone? It's been awful quiet in here lately. Hope everyone is doing good. 

We just got back from the beach on Monday and we had a blast! Jack's first trip!! He did great! Apart from not liking the ocean waves at all!!...he cried every time we put his feet in the water and let the waves hit him. I think it was the loud noise that scared him. We left just in time before hurricane Isaac appears sometime tonight or tomorrow. I live in central MS, so we won't get the actual hurricane, but could be facing some rough rain and very strong winds. Hoping it won't be as bad as Katrina (we were without power for nearly 2 weeks). 
Junemomma, I know you're in FL, is it supposed to get bad where you are? I know you're on the Atlantic side instead of the Gulf, but just wondering?


----------



## bloominbroody

junemomma09 said:


> I would love to have a WTT buddy for January 2014!! Preferably someone in the US as I'd like to have a texting buddy, it's easier to stay in contact that way as I'm not always able to get on here.
> 
> I'm 28, turning 29 in August and married with 2 children. Anyone interested just let me know
> 
> Oh and I have unlimited texting and text ALL the time literally.....haha

Hi im in UK but also wtt Jan 2014 #3 baby have 2 sons 8 & nearly 4, im 27 (28 v soon) so will be creeping upto 30 by the time im preggers/have a newborn.

I've labelled 2013 as My Year as im going to learn to drive, decorate or house whilst Lo's at school & save up a baby fund for our future bundle of joy!

Would LOVE a daughter more than anything but of course if we get a boy will be equally happy so long s he's healthy. Hoping its our time for a girl tho as both our families (our sisters, mum, aunts) have 2 boys/2girls then #3 is always opposite sex so fingers crossed!! 

Wow twins ay... Brave lady! X


----------



## luvmyfam

LadyL, when we took my DS to the beach last year he was also afraid of the Ocean. He had just turned 2. But I don't blame them, its big, and loud!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome bloominbroody!


----------



## junemomma09

LadyL said:


> Hey ladies!! How is everyone? It's been awful quiet in here lately. Hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> We just got back from the beach on Monday and we had a blast! Jack's first trip!! He did great! Apart from not liking the ocean waves at all!!...he cried every time we put his feet in the water and let the waves hit him. I think it was the loud noise that scared him. We left just in time before hurricane Isaac appears sometime tonight or tomorrow. I live in central MS, so we won't get the actual hurricane, but could be facing some rough rain and very strong winds. Hoping it won't be as bad as Katrina (we were without power for nearly 2 weeks).
> Junemomma, I know you're in FL, is it supposed to get bad where you are? I know you're on the Atlantic side instead of the Gulf, but just wondering?

So good to hear you had a good trip and it was just in time before the storm hit(s). We're going to Daytona beach in 2 weeks for the weekend and we're staying in a hotel on the beach. DH has a convention to go to for his program of study. We'll see how my DS handles the beach as he's never been. 
We live in Jacksonville, so we arent getting a lot of the major parts of the storm, just a lot of heavy rain and winds. It's comparable to a severe thunderstorm. So not too bad unless you're driving. It's awful driving when it's pouring as bad as its been.


----------



## junemomma09

LadyL said:


> Hey ladies!! How is everyone? It's been awful quiet in here lately. Hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> We just got back from the beach on Monday and we had a blast! Jack's first trip!! He did great! Apart from not liking the ocean waves at all!!...he cried every time we put his feet in the water and let the waves hit him. I think it was the loud noise that scared him. We left just in time before hurricane Isaac appears sometime tonight or tomorrow. I live in central MS, so we won't get the actual hurricane, but could be facing some rough rain and very strong winds. Hoping it won't be as bad as Katrina (we were without power for nearly 2 weeks).
> Junemomma, I know you're in FL, is it supposed to get bad where you are? I know you're on the Atlantic side instead of the Gulf, but just wondering?


Also, be sure to stay safe!!! Not sure where you are related to where the storm is headed.


----------



## babybaker2011

junemomma09 said:


> LadyL said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! How is everyone? It's been awful quiet in here lately. Hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> We just got back from the beach on Monday and we had a blast! Jack's first trip!! He did great! Apart from not liking the ocean waves at all!!...he cried every time we put his feet in the water and let the waves hit him. I think it was the loud noise that scared him. We left just in time before hurricane Isaac appears sometime tonight or tomorrow. I live in central MS, so we won't get the actual hurricane, but could be facing some rough rain and very strong winds. Hoping it won't be as bad as Katrina (we were without power for nearly 2 weeks).
> Junemomma, I know you're in FL, is it supposed to get bad where you are? I know you're on the Atlantic side instead of the Gulf, but just wondering?
> 
> So good to hear you had a good trip and it was just in time before the storm hit(s). We're going to Daytona beach in 2 weeks for the weekend and we're staying in a hotel on the beach. DH has a convention to go to for his program of study. We'll see how my DS handles the beach as he's never been.
> We live in Jacksonville, so we arent getting a lot of the major parts of the storm, just a lot of heavy rain and winds. It's comparable to a severe thunderstorm. So not too bad unless you're driving. It's awful driving when it's pouring as bad as its been.Click to expand...

Have fun and stay safe!!


----------



## babybaker2011

LadyL said:


> Hey ladies!! How is everyone? It's been awful quiet in here lately. Hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> We just got back from the beach on Monday and we had a blast! Jack's first trip!! He did great! Apart from not liking the ocean waves at all!!...he cried every time we put his feet in the water and let the waves hit him. I think it was the loud noise that scared him. We left just in time before hurricane Isaac appears sometime tonight or tomorrow. I live in central MS, so we won't get the actual hurricane, but could be facing some rough rain and very strong winds. Hoping it won't be as bad as Katrina (we were without power for nearly 2 weeks).
> Junemomma, I know you're in FL, is it supposed to get bad where you are? I know you're on the Atlantic side instead of the Gulf, but just wondering?

I'm glad that you guys had a good trip :) That's great that Jack did well. You'll have to post some pics of him at the beach. I hope you guys stay safe!


----------



## babybaker2011

bloominbroody said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to have a WTT buddy for January 2014!! Preferably someone in the US as I'd like to have a texting buddy, it's easier to stay in contact that way as I'm not always able to get on here.
> 
> I'm 28, turning 29 in August and married with 2 children. Anyone interested just let me know
> 
> Oh and I have unlimited texting and text ALL the time literally.....haha
> 
> Hi im in UK but also wtt Jan 2014 #3 baby have 2 sons 8 & nearly 4, im 27 (28 v soon) so will be creeping upto 30 by the time im preggers/have a newborn.
> 
> I've labelled 2013 as My Year as im going to learn to drive, decorate or house whilst Lo's at school & save up a baby fund for our future bundle of joy!
> 
> Would LOVE a daughter more than anything but of course if we get a boy will be equally happy so long s he's healthy. Hoping its our time for a girl tho as both our families (our sisters, mum, aunts) have 2 boys/2girls then #3 is always opposite sex so fingers crossed!!
> 
> Wow twins ay... Brave lady! XClick to expand...

Welcome bloominbroody! :wave: I will definitely keep my fingers crossed for a girl for you :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Bloominbroody, DH would like a girl for our 3rd. I know a couple of girls at work that subscribed to this website to try to sway for girl or boy through diet, supplements, timing, positioning, .a.nd certain douches. The one lady had 3 girls and wanted a boy and did, and the other had a boy and wanted a girl and did have a girl! Anyway, I told my DH about this and he wants to try it to increase our chances of a girl for #3. I don't really know how I feel about it, but dh said "if we are meant to have another boy, we'll have a boy". My friend fro work let me log into her website and read it and it really makes sense!


----------



## junemomma09

Ok ladies, I'm going through such a stressful situation right now. DH and I had sex during my fertile period but we used the withdrawal method. I'm not on any BC because we practice NFP. I'm due for my cycle to start today but nothing so far. My boobs are heavier and seem more full and my CP is back long and firm. Shouldn't it be forward and open of my cycle is starting today??? I track my cycles so I know when I ovulated and I have a 10 day LH phase. I'm so worried because I can't be preggo right now. I'm so scared! I'm never doing withdrawal ever again!!!!!


----------



## LadyL

Oh goodness Junemomma!! I think you should maybe take a test just to be sure and *hopefully* put your mind at ease. Not exactly sure about CP, but I think I remember reading it's supposed to feel soft in pregnancy. Not sure when it changes though. Are you ever late for your periods or do they always come right on time? Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## luvmyfam

Yes Junemomma, it should be forward and hard just before your period starts. But that can change just a couple of hours prior to AF. Try not to read to much into it yet! Wait a couple days and test. Hope this scare turns out ok!


----------



## luvmyfam

Also, Junemomma is your internet fixed yet? Would you like me to start our " Broody and Babbling till 2014" thread?


----------



## junemomma09

No it's my computer. I've been coming on here using my iPhone a d it doesn't let me change the name of the thread on this device. The only way I can change the name is on my desktop. So if you guys want to go ahead and start a new thread, because I don't know when my computer will be working again. Either that or buying a new one :-/


----------



## luvmyfam

Is that ok with everyone else, or would you rather wait?


----------



## junemomma09

So this may be TMI, but yesterday I had a smear of pink when I wiped two different times. Then nothing else. Today I had some brown mucus stuff a couple times but nothing else. I took a hpt today around 11am but it obviously wasn't fmu. It was neg. we'll see how tomorrow goes :-/
I've been kind of queasy today and I'm exhausted, but the tiredness is probably cuz I've been awake since 430am.


----------



## angiepie

I am indifferent, doesn't bother me. Junemomma, you have switch the site to desktop mode on your phone. I run BnB on my phone in the desktop version. :thumbup: Hope you get the result you want, soon!! If your period is late it's likely for your boobs to be sorer and symptoms to be worse coz they stack up the later it is. Happens to me every now and again.


----------



## arikalane22

Hey, ladies!! DH and I are also wtt until January. We have been together for almost 7 years and have a DD, Sophia that's 15 months and will be 17 months when we start trying for #2. I am 23(24 in Aug.) and DH is 27(28 in Oct.). We are so excited to have DD a little brother or sister. =] We are planning to use the Shettles Method to have a boy so fingers crossed. I feel like it might take longer doing that because you are only soposed to do the deed the day that you ovulate-not before and not after. It seems much easier to get pregnant with a girl..lol. Well, I'm hoping to have a couple of wtt buddies so we can be ttc buddies in January!! Only 69 more days until I'm soposed to ovulate in January!! YAY!!


----------

